# second core?!?



## andrewl570 (Apr 7, 2010)

when is TiVo premiere enabling 2nd core? cnet editor Molly wood has given up on TiVo, http://news.cnet.com/8301-31322_3-20061228-256.html

I'm almost on the same page as Molly. only reason I still have it is that TiVo saves me 50 bucks a. month


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Here's the thread on the article that's been going since May 12 http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=469507


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

this has been discussed a million times before. we should not take this bait again. try the search function.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

You forget about the second core and the finishing off the hdui menu. It is done in my opinion.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

andrewl570 said:


> when is TiVo premiere enabling 2nd core? cnet editor Molly wood has given up on TiVo, http://news.cnet.com/8301-31322_3-20061228-256.html
> 
> I'm almost on the same page as Molly. only reason I still have it is that TiVo saves me 50 bucks a. month


Since Flash doesn't support multi-threaded apps and that's the sluggish, unstable development platform they unwisely chose for Premiere, you'll see little if any improvement in the sluggish, freeze-prone HDUI even if they DO turn "on" the second core.

So, probably doesn't really matter.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

All I can really say other than the obvious that Tivo has pretty well screwed over us Premiere users in so many different ways I don't see how they're going to get us to ever buy another. I know there are people who love their Premiere and that's great. I have two and they suck for oh so many reasons. Never had a problem with 3 S2's and until I had Premiere would have called Tivo my favorite company but after this Premiere fiasco they have to be nuts to think I'm gonna give them another shiny nickel. I don't care what stupid excuses they give it doesn't change the fact I wasted a ton of money on two devices that give me a daily source of aggravation and they do nothing in return. Well, they could do one thing. Make the next device awesome and exchange it free for my two pieces of junk.


----------



## exegesis48 (Jan 14, 2007)

I just cant believe they have they audacity to release an unfinished product and then to let it just stagnate like they have.

Hopefully the windfall settlement from Dish Network will allow Tivo an opportunity to fix things. I seriously think Tivo is one of those companies on the verge of bankruptcy, doing everything they can to stay solvent. Now that they have some extra cash, hopefully they will realize the key to success is to deliver a good product to your customers.

I wish Tivo would just come out and say they are committed to the Premiere as a platform and what direction they have in mind for it.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm just waiting for reports that Sr management have left then the countdown to destruction begins.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

rahnbo said:


> I'm just waiting for reports that Sr management have left then the countdown to destruction begins.


bitter much? 
I've been with Tivo since S1's and they have made a huge amount of progress in the product line. However I am also a realist, they are no longer the only game in town, and the stand alone units are no longer their pride and joy to show what they can do.

What we get is to be a proving ground for the products they want to release via the MSOs, I can deal with that, and FWIW my Premiere is great, does everything I want it to.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

dianebrat said:


> bitter much?
> I've been with Tivo since S1's and they have made a huge amount of progress in the product line. However I am also a realist, they are no longer the only game in town, and the stand alone units are no longer their pride and joy to show what they can do.
> 
> What we get is to be a proving ground for the products they want to release via the MSOs, I can deal with that, and FWIW my Premiere is great, does everything I want it to.


Bitter about the Premiere? You bet. Loved all 3 of my S2. I am a realist also and know that going forward if there is another series that lots of people are going to skip it who otherwise would have pre-ordered it. Now, if they're refocusing their business and can make money that way or just by IP lawsuits then that's great for them. Doesn't really do much for me and will not do anything for Tivo fans.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

I guess Im missing it. Yeah, the HD Gui is sluggish, I went back to the SD gui. My Premier XL is everything the TiVoHD XL was, and a little more.

Fine for me.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

rahnbo said:


> All I can really say other than the obvious that Tivo has pretty well screwed over us Premiere users in so many different ways I don't see how they're going to get us to ever buy another. I know there are people who love their Premiere and that's great. I have two and they suck for oh so many reasons. Never had a problem with 3 S2's and until I had Premiere would have called Tivo my favorite company but after this Premiere fiasco they have to be nuts to think I'm gonna give them another shiny nickel. I don't care what stupid excuses they give it doesn't change the fact I wasted a ton of money on two devices that give me a daily source of aggravation and they do nothing in return. Well, they could do one thing. Make the next device awesome and exchange it free for my two pieces of junk.


I'll trade you an S3 or THD for your premiere. I won't ask you to pay any difference.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

elwaylite said:


> I guess Im missing it. Yeah, the HD Gui is sluggish, I went back to the SD gui. My Premier XL is everything the TiVoHD XL was, and a little more.
> 
> Fine for me.


There are many of us (including me) that agree with you. I think if more people just turned off the HDUI and took a breath they would find they have an excellent DVR that has some nice add on features.

However there are a great number of people who just expected more. TiVo caused part of the "expectation" problem by the way they pimped the Premiere. The "one box that does it all" and the "look at our pretty new HDUI" stuff.

Because TiVo does being a DVR so well and because of the adds many expected the HDUI and the Internet access stuff would all be allot better than it is. Regardless of how we feel about the Premiere as a DVR we have to agree that the HDUI is problematic and the Internet access features could use some more work.

Unlike many I still believe TiVo is working to make improvements - only time will tell.

Thanks,


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm going to agree with you believe it or not. The Premiere is an excellent DVR and no I wouldn't trade it for a Tivo HD! The main problems I have are: 10 year old bugs still addressed, sluggish HDUI which was resolved by just using SDUI which was great until almost daily lockups between 2 Premieres which was resolved by going back to HDUI and just accepting the sluggish (1/2 done) HDUI. UNTIL the the HDUI started lockup up too which has accelerated since the 14.8 update. To me, they added some stuff I don't care about and never fixed a single thing I do care about like core (not dual core) usability. It has been a year and the same bugs from day one are still there if not more and worse. To all the people that have Premieres with zero issues I'm happy for you. That's all.


----------



## jonja (Feb 23, 2007)

Bottomline is that many of us can't recommend TiVo to friends and family. Heck, I can't even recommend the Premiere to existing Tivo owners! Grassroots support is critical to the survival and growth of a brand, which clearly TiVo isn't doing. And even more baffling to me is that TiVo keeps jacking up the price! I always get Lifetime but their pricing structure makes it even more difficult to "sell" TiVo to others. I just can't do it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The price now costs less than when I got my Premieres at launch. While lifetime has gone up $100, the retail price for the Premiere and Premiere XL has come down $200.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

jonja said:


> Bottomline is that many of us can't recommend TiVo to friends and family. Heck, I can't even recommend the Premiere to existing Tivo owners! Grassroots support is critical to the survival and growth of a brand, which clearly TiVo isn't doing. And even more baffling to me is that TiVo keeps jacking up the price! I always get Lifetime but their pricing structure makes it even more difficult to "sell" TiVo to others. I just can't do it.


I stopped suggesting Tivo the day about one year ago when I had the 2 Premieres for about 2 days. It was a cool brisk day slightly overcast with the sound of. .. well you get the point. I try no to say anything when people bring up Tivo. It could hurt their feelings sort of like telling them their new pink car paint is ugly. However, it is it's pretty common for the "guys" out back chilling out or whatever group I'm people I'm with for someone to just blurt out that their Tivo sucks then all the Tivo owners join in on the bashing. Sort of like this forum but with more cigarettes and alcohol.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

jonja said:


> Bottomline is that many of us can't recommend TiVo to friends and family. Heck, I can't even recommend the Premiere to existing Tivo owners! Grassroots support is critical to the survival and growth of a brand, which clearly TiVo isn't doing. And even more baffling to me is that TiVo keeps jacking up the price! I always get Lifetime but their pricing structure makes it even more difficult to "sell" TiVo to others. I just can't do it.


Well I really like my Premiere and will not recommend Tivo to most people. The only person I will recommend it to is someone I know for a fact is OTA only, has high speed Internet access and is into HD TV.

Generally I stopped recommending TiVo to people after the original Series 3 HD was released and the move to HD by the masses started.

First I know more people using Satellite than cable so they were all out.

Second I saw the cost & problems with cable cards as a potentially deal breaking issue for many. While cable card cost & problems are not insurmountable it is enough for me to not recommend anything using cable cards.

Third in order to justify a TiVo you have to want and be willing to pay for the premium features it offers. Many people really just don't care that much about TV and at most would only want to pay for a VCR style DVR (in fact I still know plenty of people who are SD only and use a VCR).

So if someone (me) who generally loves the TiVo DVR service, can not imagine watching TV without it, and thinks $5-600 for a Premiere with lifetime is a good price can not recommend it to others what does that say?

Thanks,


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

atmuscarella said:


> So if someone (me) who generally loves the TiVo DVR service, can not imagine watching TV without it, and thinks $5-600 for a Premiere with lifetime is a good price can not recommend it to others what does that say?
> Thanks,


It says a whole bunch. You know you have something cool but with a great deal of problems but if other people buy it on your suggestion then its your head they're coming after. They may not trust your suggestions in the future. I don't care how many times you warn them about Premiere's shortcomings all they will remember is that you are the one who suggested it. Not to mention you're the one they're going to expect support from. It also say, in my case, it's time to devote more effort to that home brewed box. If all else fails, I don't NEED a Tivo. I just really like it and the main reason I ever started to look for such a device back in the replay days was because I didn't think I was getting a good value out of my Premium cable. Heck I could do without any cable now given all of the alternatives. There are plenty of other things to do than watch TV. Reading, video games, mow the lawn, tend to your family, whatever.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

There has ALWAYS been plenty of things to do other than watch TV.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

Honestly - I don't care if they ever enable the second core.
What I care about
1) Improved Performance --- The second core may not help with this if flash is not properly multithreaded - so if they an improve perf w/o the second core - fine
2) Finishing HDUI
3) Streaming
4) Improve Apps (Netflix, Amazon Streaming)

Now if enabling the second core helps these fine - but honestly - I don't care HOW Tivo does it (Second core, cleaner code, less animations, whatever) - I just care about the results

I'm not sure why any of your care about the "second core" versus the actual results.
-Shaown


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

shaown said:


> I'm not sure why any of your care about the "second core" versus the actual results.
> -Shaown


We were sold a dual-core Tivo, we'd like a dual-core Tivo.

Agreed, it's not high up on the priority list, but it's another example of a problem that should have been solved but hasn't. Tivo is Linux-based. Linux works fine on many dual-core, quad-core, and even 12-core machines. Flash implementations on Linux don't freak out because there's a second core enabled. When a problem exists, there's no reason why it shouldn't be fixed.

None of this is mutually exclusive either, the second core could be worked on and the remaining HDUI screens could also be implemented, while a third team works on streaming, and some guy in the back room updates the netflix implementation.

The problem is the bar was set low when the product was launched. Someone made the decision to let it out the door with half an HDUI and half a CPU. Quality control is about attention to detail and making sure everything is right. Once an organization drops its standards, quality problems tend to creep into other parts of the product, and that's exactly what is happening with the Premiere.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

Do they still sell tape for VCR,s ????


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

angel35 said:


> Do they still sell tape for VCR,s ????


Sure. And you can use them over and over again until you can't tell if you're watching Matlock or American Idol.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

rahnbo said:


> Sure. And you can use them over and over again until you can't tell if you're watching Matlock or American Idol.


American Idol is clearly dual-core material. Matlock can be watched on an old single-core VCR. Heck, Matlock can even be watched on a discrete VCR without a CPU.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

rahnbo said:


> Sure. And you can use them over and over again until you can't tell if you're watching Matlock or American Idol.


Matlock usually sings older material.

(actually my dad was in the chorus with him in college)


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

smbaker said:


> American Idol is clearly dual-core material. Matlock can be watched on an old single-core VCR. Heck, Matlock can even be watched on a discrete VCR without a CPU.


Who knows, you might catch a glimpse of that old late night Cinemax movie from the 80's!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

rahnbo said:


> Who knows, you might catch a glimpse of that old late night Cinemax movie from the 80's!


You wouldn't be referring to "Murder in Coweta County", would you? (in which Andy Griffith plays an absolutely chilling villain)


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

smbaker said:


> We were sold a dual-core Tivo, we'd like a dual-core Tivo.


But TiVo never claimed it to be a feature. They DID make other inflated claims that really weren't kept, though... but they were more fluffy.


----------

